# Rarest betta?



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

What is the rarest or most expensive fancy betta color and fin type? Just curious 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

rarest colour is Albino. Second after that is Black. Where i am black is so rare you'll see a red one 20 times before you see one black. And not even a proper black betta at that. Least common and probably most expensive tail type has to be halfmoon. Veils are VERY common, then comes crowntail. Deltas and HM are uncommon but the most desirable. Double tail, too, seems to be uncommon


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Double Veiltail, I've only seen one once. Or double CT, they're gaining popularity but they are difficult to breed for.

As for coloration, yes albino is the most rare and difficult to actually breed for. I was just reading that someone sold a true albino (not just a white or a platinum) for $2000...not in my budget at all! lol


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya those arent in my budget either. A double veiltail sounds pretty cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Good quality long fin giants are not really rare but not common either. They can also be quite expensive on aquabid.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

How about an albino double veiltail giant? That has to be wicked rare. Or does it not even exist?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ive never seen a albino dt vt giant that is for sure! Even an albino giant would really be something.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya, I think i just made that up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

I know this isn't totally what you were asking, but just to throw in a couple of cents... 
I'm surprised by the lack of betta splendens spadetail fish that I see. Whilst I totally agree- an albino or black doubletail veiltail would be quite rare - in terms of fish we see around, I'm just don't understand why I don't see more spadetails. 

I realize I am biased and I find them very appealing - I don't understand the fascination with halfmoons that everyone else seems to have - but I have only seen 1 spadetail on aquabid in the last.... many months. 

That being said - since _I_ apparently seem to be "the market" for spadetails - if you're looking for a fish to breed to make money, I suppose it isn't a spade. I just wanted to express some frustration at the lack of a type on the market that wasn't mentioned.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So what would be the best (money and demand) wise) type to breed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Spade tail is only a variation of the VT, same as Round tails. They do not breed true meaning if you take Spade x Spade, you won't get 100% Spades or even half that honestly.

It's not a rare tail type though, it's just that no one breeds them any more.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Agreed and understood about the spade and that's it's not truly "rare" - just that no one breeds them anymore. I just wish there were more of them out there.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree  I do like a nice VT, Spades are definitely more desirable in my eyes just because I like the symmetrical look which is another reason I tend to like my HM's; just nice an symmetrical  But I think if breeders didn't go messing up VT's form and making them so darn common around the world, they'd still be desirable. Idk about you guys but I do love a fancy VT with good form lol.

My LFS was telling me about VT's they used to get a long time ago, they were colored bodies with white fins, not cellophane but just pure white like a regular bicolor should be! Sounds absolutely beautiful to me and it makes me want to breed for that honestly to get a nice line going.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Double Veiltail, I've only seen one once. Or double CT, they're gaining popularity but they are difficult to breed for.
> 
> As for coloration, yes albino is the most rare and difficult to actually breed for. I was just reading that someone sold a true albino (not just a white or a platinum) for $2000...not in my budget at all! lol


I had a double veiltail! His name was Zen and he died from infection when he bit his tail almost all the way to his body. But I have pictures of him in my album if you're curious about him. ^_^


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Double Veiltail, I've only seen one once. Or double CT, they're gaining popularity but they are difficult to breed for.
> 
> As for coloration, yes albino is the most rare and difficult to actually breed for. I was just reading that someone sold a true albino (not just a white or a platinum) for $2000...not in my budget at all! lol


thanks for this miss lil..you just give me an idea on what to breed next!


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

and i guess the rarest of them all would be double DT! hehe..joke!!!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> So what would be the best (money and demand) wise) type to breed?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HMs HMPKs and CTs-- in that order


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Koi bettas are hard to find in my neck of the woods. I know of one place that gets them but they're hard to come by.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> I agree  I do like a nice VT, Spades are definitely more desirable in my eyes just because I like the symmetrical look which is another reason I tend to like my HM's; just nice an symmetrical  But I think if breeders didn't go messing up VT's form and making them so darn common around the world, they'd still be desirable. Idk about you guys but I do love a fancy VT with good form lol.
> 
> My LFS was telling me about VT's they used to get a long time ago, they were colored bodies with white fins, not cellophane but just pure white like a regular bicolor should be! Sounds absolutely beautiful to me and it makes me want to breed for that honestly to get a nice line going.


That bicolor would be gorgeous, and I'm a fan of spades too. I'd like to see someone breeding VTs for nice form. Like, a nice dorsal fin, at least. So many VTs seem to have pretty scraggly dorsals.

If you bred that bicolor line, I'd probably buy one.  I bet you could have a pretty nice market here on the forum, really, and at your LFS


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

myexplodingcat said:


> That bicolor would be gorgeous, and I'm a fan of spades too. I'd like to see someone breeding VTs for nice form. Like, a nice dorsal fin, at least. So many VTs seem to have pretty scraggly dorsals.
> 
> If you bred that bicolor line, I'd probably buy one.  I bet you could have a pretty nice market here on the forum, really, and at your LFS


You know, I may just try it. I'd have to find the perfect specimens to start it though, I don't really feel like going through tons of generations to get that sort of thing. I could do VTxHM butterfly and try that way since VT is way dominant over HM, but perhaps the fin form may carry over....It'd be a nice little experiment I'd suppose!

Yeah, my LFS is already rooting for me and my soon-to-be baby Bettas! lol, they're so funny. They always ask how the breeding is going every time I go in. We've had a ton of set-backs this summer since we were supposed to start breeding in the beginning back in May but then my friend and I went on vacation and stuff and then we had to find the perfect girls and all. Yeah, it took a while but tomorrow is the 2 week conditioning period is up! That means, I can set up my breeding tanks and hopefully get some fry within the next week or so! Yikes, I'm excited and nervous all at the same time!


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> You know, I may just try it. I'd have to find the perfect specimens to start it though, I don't really feel like going through tons of generations to get that sort of thing. I could do VTxHM butterfly and try that way since VT is way dominant over HM, but perhaps the fin form may carry over....It'd be a nice little experiment I'd suppose!
> 
> Yeah, my LFS is already rooting for me and my soon-to-be baby Bettas! lol, they're so funny. They always ask how the breeding is going every time I go in. We've had a ton of set-backs this summer since we were supposed to start breeding in the beginning back in May but then my friend and I went on vacation and stuff and then we had to find the perfect girls and all. Yeah, it took a while but tomorrow is the 2 week conditioning period is up! That means, I can set up my breeding tanks and hopefully get some fry within the next week or so! Yikes, I'm excited and nervous all at the same time!


miss lil can you share to us your breeding tank set up?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I don't have one at this very moment lol but it'll just consist of a bunch of dried oak leaves and floating plants for the male to make his nest. The female will have a hide, but no other plants to hide in. The male that I'm breeding loves to go right for the guts when he wants to kill something so not giving her plants to rest at up top will hopefully prevent him from being able to really do much damage to her!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I think around here it seems the new fad tail type is rosetails, and any kind of double tail, but HM and HMPK are always in demand


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

For me, Dragon Veiltails and nice Koi-type PKs are rare to find. I've also yet to see a nice Cross ray CT in person. There are some for sale though the ones I find look like something sat on them before they got their pics taken.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

HMxVT would probably give you a nice spread on those VTs, though, wouldn't it?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It should, if the VT parent has a decent spread. The HM is still very recessive so it's also likely that I won't end up with any traits from the HM parent. I'd probably go VT dad and HM mom since it is noted that most of the fry will get their fin form from their mother while color more or less is inherited from their father. Of course there are exceptions, that's just the generalized version of it since genes are much more complex than 1+1=2


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

O___O lil... When you get those veiltail babies hook me up haha !! I've been tryin to find a beautiful colored veiltail  ones I'm really fans of are fishchicks! Her veiltails are amazing colors! O___o but seriously :3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, if I ever breed them, I'll of course let everyone know! :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha, if I ever breed them, I'll of course let everyone know! :-D


Well, let us know when you start up on that project  I'm desperate for one now haha!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I reckon someone should make giant dragon dtctpk ee lol.

I saw some beautiful full mask monster dragon vt yesterday and matching females. They were imports from Thailand so you may be able to ask some thai breeders if they have any if youre dead keen


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

trilobite said:


> I reckon someone should make giant dragon dtctpk ee lol.
> 
> I saw some beautiful full mask monster dragon vt yesterday and matching females. They were imports from Thailand so you may be able to ask some thai breeders if they have any if youre dead keen


Omg... I want... I'll just go to Julie and ask to see if she has any new Thai imports


----------

